# TRICK OR TREAT FROM RJR MINIATURES!!



## RJRMINIS (Oct 28, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]




Wishing you all a Safe and Happy Halloween!!! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]From all of our Long ears here at RJR Miniatures!!!! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]We where playing dress up today!!!! ENJOY!!!



[/SIZE]


----------



## crackerjackjack (Oct 28, 2007)

KsCowgirl said:


> [SIZE=14pt]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just love it. They are adorable. Mine would never go for that.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Oct 28, 2007)

oh my gosh, Michele... TOO CUTE!! ok, guess I'd better post mine in a separate post too?


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 28, 2007)

My girls would never..... but I will try



:

I had a Stallion that I could do ANYTHING with



:

Maybe Lil Zepp might play :bgrin


----------



## RJRMINIS (Oct 29, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]It is funny, my donkeys really adore the attention, in fact I have to separate the ones I am dressing, because they all want to do it....haha, maybe I should try for a costume party, could you see 11 jenny's and one llama all dressed up at the same time!LOL Now that might pose a challenge!haha



: [/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 29, 2007)

I went out and gave it a try, thats as far as it went..as fast as I could put something on the donks..I had Snickers, my hinny, pulling it off..and the yearlings fillies..all playing tug-o-war with it :no: I gave up.  Maybe I will bring one by one out in the yard, and give it another try today.. Your pictures are ALWAYS so darn cute



: Want to come and play dress up time with mine??? Ce


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 29, 2007)

Those scream EQUUSITE!!!!


----------



## julieb (Oct 29, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt] :aktion033: Michele, how fun love the pics...Corinne sounds like you were having a candid camera moment



:  [/SIZE]


----------



## iluvwalkers (Oct 29, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]way to cute! trick or treat :bgrin , Nikki[/SIZE]*


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Oct 29, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: oh boy what ideas!! i wish i had the time... these days it's almost dark when i get home from work so i barely have time to feed while i can see...

i especially like the corpse bride!


----------



## Emily's mom (Oct 29, 2007)

Aw really cute pictures, I made an honest attempt, it turned out to be a stampeed, 2 donkeys and 1 horse, they thought there was a killer scarf wrapped around Emily, not pretty, so I gave up...no pictures








Lets hope Santa pictures go better...


----------

